# 2015 DIY Dark Ride



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow - that is really ambitious, but then I'm not that mechanically talented so stuff like this looks super complicated to me. 

Good luck with your build, and do post updates!


----------



## goosta (Oct 30, 2009)

So awesome!! I would love to do something like this.


----------



## Hagstone (Aug 14, 2015)

Very interested to see how this turns out!


----------



## SedgewickHotel (Nov 3, 2014)

It's awesome to see another person taking on this challenge!! Best of luck!

I'll definitely be following along as you go.


----------



## BlackForestEntertainment (Aug 11, 2015)

Update! 

Okay so I've finalized the car's base design and have figured out how my motors will mount. Ive also finished my track piece designs and have started to sketch out the control system. Tomorrow ill upload the cad images and once I start buying parts more of an update will be posted. The car's base consists of 1" steel tubing to be welded into a square frame with a bunch of supports for the wheels, motor mounts, battery holders, and the passenger compartment which will mainly be constructed of plywood. Future plans for the car design include air bags to allow even more of a "ride experience". Thanks for all the kind words everyone! The support really goes a long way for a project as confusing and frustrating as this one has become. Haha


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 25, 2015)

Very neat. I'm looking forward to seeing how this progresses.


----------



## BlackForestEntertainment (Aug 11, 2015)

Update! 

Unfortunately it doesn't look like my dark ride system will be completed in time for this years haunt so i will just have to stick to a traditional walk-through haunt. But this has given me a giant head-start for next years haunt. I've re-designed the car once again and i believe i finally have a design that will preform as it should. Because i'm waiting till next year to unveil my creation in the haunt, i can install many of the features that i initially would've waited on, such as an airbag motion sim base. I have got the air bags on order and i'm waiting for them to arrive, I will post pictures of the new car and track design and hopefully some pics of the actual steel frame. There are a lot of cool features planned for my car besides the motion sim base such as, on board audio with sub-woofer, on board lighting, etc.


----------



## BlackForestEntertainment (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## BlackForestEntertainment (Aug 11, 2015)

There are some pics of the base I've been working on that will turn into the cart, I still need to buy steel to weld the frame for the top of the air bags and I also need to attach chains to limit the travel so they don't blow out. This year the base is just going to move a floor for a room, but next year wheels and other mechanical goodies will be attached and actually make it into a dark ride car. I plan on picking up the steel tommorow and getting the top frame finished by Wednesday. I still need to order the fittings and other bits to get it moving, but the basic components are there. More to come!


----------



## BlackForestEntertainment (Aug 11, 2015)

Okay, BIG Update everyone. I have successfully completed construction on the motion base portion of the car. It doesn't look like the full ride will be completed in time for this years haunt but i have made major advances in the ride control system as well as car design. I will be posting pics of the progress soon, so stay posted!


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 25, 2015)

Glad to hear the project is alive and kicking. I'm eager to see what you've come up with so far.


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

Subscribed!


----------



## Haunt_for_life (Jul 27, 2019)

BlackForestEntertainment said:


> Okay, BIG Update everyone. I have successfully completed construction on the motion base portion of the car. It doesn't look like the full ride will be completed in time for this years haunt but i have made major advances in the ride control system as well as car design. I will be posting pics of the progress soon, so stay posted!


Any updates on your project?


----------

